# Joe rogan fighting



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I think it would be pretty funny watching rogan fight.lol i think fear would be a factor for him :laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*:thumbsup: Nice:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: *


----------



## Craze (May 5, 2006)

I've heard rumors that hes supposed to fight wesly snipes there probably fake but that would be awsome. i would love to see rogan get his ass kicked


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

NOW that would be a mtch to wtach. Prbly fake though but u never know :dunno:


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I think it would be pretty funny watching rogan fight.lol i think fear would be a factor for him :laugh:


ya right... hes ben fighting for a long long time...



> What fans may not know is Rogan’s life-long passion for martial arts and specifically Ultimate Fighting Championship’s mixed martial arts’ blend of boxing, kickboxing, wrestling, jiu-jitsu and karate. Rogan earned a black belt at 15 with just two years of training. Soon he became the Massachusetts full contact tae kwon do champion four consecutive times. By the age of 19, he won the U.S. Open Tae Kwon Do Championship, and as the lightweight champion, he went on to beat both the middle and heavyweight title-holder to take home the Grand Championship.


http://www.mmafighting.com/news/joerogan.html


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

sorry I do not take anyone seriously who claims to have earned a black belt in 2 years, like this Tiger schulmans school on long Island a 6 year old girls earned her black belt after training only two years, its an insult to serious martial artists everywhere weather MMA or not


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

The Don said:


> sorry I do not take anyone seriously who claims to have earned a black belt in 2 years, like this Tiger schulmans school on long Island a 6 year old girls earned her black belt after training only two years, its an insult to serious martial artists everywhere weather MMA or not


*I don't care if she is a black belt or not I could still probably beat her ass.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

oh and for the record. I'll step into the ring and use his body to take out my frustrations and then use his empty skull as a chip bowl to watch UFC 61


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

The Don said:


> sorry I do not take anyone seriously who claims to have earned a black belt in 2 years, like this Tiger schulmans school on long Island a 6 year old girls earned her black belt after training only two years, its an insult to serious martial artists everywhere weather MMA or not


read the rest, comment on that...the facts kinda speak for themselves!!!:laugh: 

doesnt matter what you think...fact is he could hold his own.



The Don said:


> oh and for the record. I'll step into the ring and use his body to take out my frustrations and then use his empty skull as a chip bowl to watch UFC 61


haha...look at you ...e-thuggin on the internet...lol


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

:cheeky4: yes I did read everything and I stand by what I said I would gladly get into the ring with him. I'll take him to the ground and give him the tyson treatment.:cheeky4:


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

The Don said:


> :cheeky4: yes I did read everything and I stand by what I said I would gladly get into the ring with him. I'll take him to the ground and give him the tyson treatment.:cheeky4:


:laugh: 

thats cute!


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Eagles


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

you do realize I am just messing with you right? GRanted I would still step into the ring but I would need at least 6 months of training to get back into shape.. Hmm I wonder how long I could have kept ya going:cheeky4:


----------



## 4uOrtiz (Jun 2, 2006)

DON...............please tell me you didnt say that you could beat up the 6 yr old little girl. LMAO maybe I misunderstood.


Tress


----------



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

*Ufc 65*

Rogan VS. Dana White  I'd pay to see that with Mike Goldberg refn' That could be the main event!


----------



## donttap (Jun 8, 2006)

*Craze*

I just seen your post in the Dream Ppv thread, someone should see how much $ it would take to make it happen:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I think that would be the fight of the night:thumbsup:


----------



## WidowMaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey if joes trained properly it would be ok like when he almost knocked out someone on fear factor thats hilarious. And about him fighting westley snipes it wud be a funny match, the host of fear factor versing blade.​


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Joe Rogan fighting*

.....yeah...GO JOE!...lol...I say Rogan wins by Submission if Snipes doesn't KO him first....:laugh: Oh yeah....Dana would cash in huge from a fight like this...lol


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

he called wesley snipes out..but wesleys people didnt respond..the rumor was it would hurt wesleys career (whats left of it atleast) if he lost to the fear factor guy...


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

The Don said:


> you do realize I am just messing with you right? GRanted I would still step into the ring but I would need at least 6 months of training to get back into shape.. Hmm I wonder how long I could have kept ya going:cheeky4:


i dont know what kind of fighter you are..but joe's best friend is eddie bravo..and joe has the record to prove he can stand up fight...and if he rolls with eddy he has to have picked up some jiu jitsu..im not saying he can beat a professional mma fighter..but he could probably take your average joe..no pun intended..


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's the link the OFFICIAL Rogan vs. Snipes challenge
MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

Joe's fairly good at BJJ & Taekwondo.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Here's the link the OFFICIAL Rogan vs. Snipes challenge
> MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
> 
> Joe's fairly good at BJJ & Taekwondo.


thanks storm..yeah i hadnt thought of that either..they have to pass the physical too..joe would probably fail a piss test..lol


----------



## yand (Oct 2, 2006)

I think Joe can fight, from what I hear. I would like to see it. 

Did anyone see the Fear Factor where the guy took a poke at Johnny Rotten, a competitor, for heckling him and his girl during a stunt? Joe broke it up and you could tell he was pissed. The guy came at Joe and Joe got him in a Thai clench real quick like. Brought his head down and you could see by his face he wanted to bring the knee up. That would have been cool. I think the guy got the idea. You could tell he had never been grabbed like that before and was completley out of his league.  

I would love to see Rogan get it on. Yall might be surprised.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I think it would be pretty funny watching rogan fight.lol i think fear would be a factor for him :laugh:


What would make you say that? He has been into martial arts since he was like 12 and I don’t know if you have seen him on fear factor but he looks like he is in pretty good shape. There is actually a video of him rolling with some one on you tube. He tried to get Wesley Snipes to fight him in the UFC but Snipes never would agree to it. There was actually an episode of fear factor where some guy got in his face and Joe grabbed him in a clinch like he was about to feed him some knees but Mike from the real world broke them up.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

TLB said:


> What would make you say that? He has been into martial arts since he was like 12 and I don’t know if you have seen him on fear factor but he looks like he is in pretty good shape. There is actually a video of him rolling with some one on you tube. He tried to get Wesley Snipes to fight him in the UFC but Snipes never would agree to it. There was actually an episode of fear factor where some guy got in his face and Joe grabbed him in a clinch like he was about to feed him some knees but Mike from the real world broke them up.


im no trying to be a **** but did you read the rest of this thread??


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> im no trying to be a **** but did you read the rest of this thread??


No, but I am going to now.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> im no trying to be a **** but did you read the rest of this thread??


Ok, now I have, what’s your point?


----------



## fiscomi (Oct 10, 2006)

TLB said:


> What would make you say that? He has been into martial arts since he was like 12 and I don’t know if you have seen him on fear factor but he looks like he is in pretty good shape. There is actually a video of him rolling with some one on you tube. He tried to get Wesley Snipes to fight him in the UFC but Snipes never would agree to it. There was actually an episode of fear factor where some guy got in his face and Joe grabbed him in a clinch like he was about to feed him some knees but Mike from the real world broke them up.


Do any of you know if there is a video of this fear factor fight on the web, and if so do you have the link. I didn't see this one and I would like to see what happened.


----------



## yand (Oct 2, 2006)

I have never seen it on the web. It wasnt a fight. Didnt get that far.

It was the "Reality Stars" episode. Johnny Rotten, from Survivor, was being his usually annoying self while this guy and gal from Amazing Race were doing a stunt. They failed horribly and the girl was crying and the guy livid when they came back to the rest of the contestants and Rogan. The guy yelled at Johnny Rotten and punched him in the chest. Joe said that you cant assult another contestant, that wont fly. The guy then turned on Joe and took a couple of steps toward Joe like he might either hit him or get in his face. Joe put his hands behind his head and pulled it down. You could see he wanted to knee the guy in the face. You could also see that wasnt Joes first time using that move. 

Thats all it was, but pretty funny. I think Joe probably could fight better than most think....


----------



## yand (Oct 2, 2006)

I take that back, the girl took a punch at Johnny. Joe yelled at her for assulting him and the dude in the red shorts, her man, came at Joe and prompted him to put him in a clinch. One of the other contestants help settle it down.... 

NBC.com > Fear Factor


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Here is the vid
> *(I know, Storm is THE MAN!)*
> 
> *Joe Rogan Fear Factor Fight*
> ...


lol not at all. that video has been out for like half a year
joe just shoved his head down....


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Yeah, but yand and fiscomi hadn't seen it / couldn't find it.


i hadnt seen it either thanks storm..i dont know who said he put him in a thai clinch tho..that looked like hair pulling to me..joe looked like he was def ready to beat the guys ass tho..


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

ok on the other video underneath that one on youtube.com that says 
Jonathan Baker Kicks Joe Rogans Ass - Reality Fear Factor.. it looks more like a thai clinch..


----------



## yand (Oct 2, 2006)

I was the one that said it was a thai clinch. Looked like it to me? I saw it on the show, not the video, thanks for posting it btw Storm. On the show, they showed the whole thing. Rogan put his forearms on each side of his head and hands behind his head, pulling forward and down. I thought that was a thai clinch? Maybe not?

Anyway, this video doesnt show it all. Just the end. Joe was gonna kick his ass, no doubt about it, if it went any further. He was totally in control and that cat had no idea what was going to happen. LOL


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

WidowMaker said:


> Hey if joes trained properly it would be ok like when he almost knocked out someone on fear factor thats hilarious. And about him fighting westley snipes it wud be a funny match, the host of fear factor versing blade.​


and the award for largest Sig goes to...


----------



## Hogey989 (Jan 16, 2008)

Actually Joe Rogan used to be a fighter, undefeated nonetheless, I believe it was the UFC, but I may be wrong about that, it was a looong time ago, but eventually they had to get him to retire him because people were losing interest in watching him win.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hogey989 said:


> Actually Joe Rogan used to be a fighter, undefeated nonetheless, I believe it was the UFC, but I may be wrong about that, it was a looong time ago, but eventually they had to get him to retire him because people were losing interest in watching him win.


your a little late with your post look at the last time someone posted in this thread and joe never fought in the ufc.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Hogey989 said:


> Actually Joe Rogan used to be a fighter, undefeated nonetheless, I believe it was the UFC, but I may be wrong about that, it was a looong time ago, but eventually they had to get him to retire him because people were losing interest in watching him win.


Hyuk hyuk.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

rogan and goldberg actually started to fight once but they cut it out of the broadcast. sources from sherdog says that it was rogan getting tired of goldbergs gay stare and asked him to quit doing it. they started to fight but after a while they french kissed and rolled under the octagon, i cant remember what happened next as the article has been deleted from sherdog


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

shit son this thread is so old its vegina is full of dust


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WTF?!

This got brought back from '06? I mean, really, out of all the threads you could have bumped back from oblivion, you bumped a joke about Joe Rogan. FAIL.

Closed...


----------

